# Family allowance when emigrating



## tonytime (Apr 20, 2008)

Following up from my post of a few months ago, about what to do about claiming family allowance for my 11 year old son, when we emigrate to the US, my wife did the right thing and phoned the relevant persons, informing them of our intentions. They straight away stopped all payments, and stated that in a few weeks, they would credit my wifes bank account with any remaining monies owed. 
So much for being honest and above board.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

tonytime said:


> Following up from my post of a few months ago, about what to do about claiming family allowance for my 11 year old son, when we emigrate to the US, my wife did the right thing and phoned the relevant persons, informing them of our intentions. They straight away stopped all payments, and stated that in a few weeks, they would credit my wifes bank account with any remaining monies owed.
> So much for being honest and above board.



Better than them asking for thousands back years down the road.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I do not understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, if the OP hadn't told them about the move to the US, and had continued to collect an allowance illegally, eventually they would have been caught. They would then be expected to repay the allowances received, probably with accumulated interest and penalties, and possibly been subject to criminal procesecution. Now, this may not happen if they never ever return to the UK until they become US citizens and re-enter using those passports. And it might never happen at all, anyway. But that's a big risk to take.


----------

